# 07 Versa Not shifting out of park!!!



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

My 07 Versa would not shift out of park this morning. They only way to get it to shift is to push the shift lock button. Anyone know where i could start to get this fixed? 

TIA 

JC


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

At the dealership.


----------



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

metro273 said:


> At the dealership.


Really?


I was hoping for a reply that would help me fix it myself!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you still under factory warranty? Did you atleast buy an extended warranty?


----------



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

metro273 said:


> Are you still under factory warranty? Did you atleast buy an extended warranty?


No, if that was the case I would just take it to the dealer.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like the park neutral position switch is not engaging.. Do you feel a click in the shifter when you put the car in start mode...?


----------



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

Calimoxo2 said:


> Sounds like the park neutral position switch is not engaging.. Do you feel a click in the shifter when you put the car in start mode...?


By start mode do you mean putting it in drive? I will have to check the next time it hangs up.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

When you turn the key to the second position (you don't have to start it) and then press the brake pedal you should feel a click in the shifter handle. This is the brake pedal telling the shifter it is ok to go to another gear. This is the outcome of the Audi killer car lawsuit...


----------

